# Giveaway on my instagram...



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Just thought I'd share this!

I'm giving you the chance to win one of these badass 'Shields of Strength" antique dumbbell necklaces just like mine. 

Instagram: kristinavassilieva



To enter just tag a friend (one tag is one entry... enter as many times as you wish). Competition ends midday on Saturday (UK time) and winner will be announced over the weekend! 

Kx


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

no ta, i dont want a green neck.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nice duckface by the way.

watch out DLB, there's a new kid in town


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Not been on for ages. Comes back wanting Instagram followers.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Not been on for ages. Comes back wanting Instagram followers.


 same with @ConP coming back to poach clients, no wonder, TMuscle is a fu**ing wasteland, I posted a video of paint drying the other day and someone took it down, shame, it was the first thread that was started all week.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

What kind of paint?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> What kind of paint?


 green gloss, my favorite, the subtle colour change at around 8 minutes is really something to behold.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> green gloss, my favorite, the subtle colour change at around 8 minutes is really something to behold.


 Any mixers or just neat straight out of the tin?


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

DatGuy said:


> Please explain how they're antiques


 Was going to ask this.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm gonna 'whiteknight' the f**k right outta this thread......

Cool necklace, nicer pout and great to see you posting on here again!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Can't even see the necklace. Is there even one


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

£17 worth of shite.... For all the church going BB'ers on here...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

seems legit.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Please explain how they're antiques


 Why not ask over on T muscle...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Why not ask over on T muscle...
> 
> Why when she's slyly begging for instagram followers on here


 I do not do instagram.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't do beggars ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

epic thread backfire.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mal said:


> seems legit.


 good job he wears that necklace or no-one would know he lifted.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Posts then disappears lol..fail


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

DatGuy said:


> Embarrassing behaviour from a mod just using the forum to promote themselves and gimmicky industry nonsense


 Just noticed she was a mod :lol: Bigger fail


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Embarrassing behaviour from a mod just using the forum to promote themselves and gimmicky industry nonsense


 I warned her about getting in bed with Rich Piano (figuratively of course)


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I warned her about getting in bed with Rich Piano (figuratively of course)


 You can say what you like about Rich, but he has made some serious money.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You can say what you like about Rich, but he has made some serious money.


 So did P.T. Barnum


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> You can say what you like about Rich, but he has made some serious money.


 Which is exactly what has ruined this industry - the pursuit of money and followers. In my opinion of course

Yes I know he didn't make all his money from bodybuilding/synthol sponsorship


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Dark sim said:
> 
> 
> > You can say what you like about Rich, but he has made some serious money.


 So did P.T. Barnum

Who's that


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Who's that


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P._T._Barnum

The first fivepercenter and father of modern hoax industry.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> So did P.T. Barnum


 And....this is the fitness industry, create an illusion.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

jake87 said:


> Which is exactly what has ruined this industry - the pursuit of money and followers. In my opinion of course
> 
> Yes I know he didn't make all his money from bodybuilding/synthol sponsorship


 Its not exactly the only market that is exploited. Where there is money to be made, people will make it.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Ill take one..... it will go great with my gymshark tracksuit, especially cool when i drink from my 5% jug and i know I'll look awesome training with it on my frog....and if its antique.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You can say what you like about Rich, but he has made some serious money.


 shame hes not going to be around long enough to enjoy spending it, guys on borrowed time.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> shame hes not going to be around long enough to enjoy spending it, guys on borrowed time.


 Ok mystic meg


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Ooo that looks nice. Can I just buy one for the Mrs? Shall I just post my credit card details here and delivery address, that ok??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Ok mystic meg


 Would you swap places with him given the chance?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Would you swap places with him given the chance?


 If I could continue looking like me, yes, otherwise no.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> If I could continue looking like me, yes, otherwise no.


 if he didnt look like he did he wouldnt have the life he leads.

So, even with all his success and fame you wouldnt swap places, so, when you said hes made serious money why did you make it appear it was a good thing?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Rich is a very clever business man, need to give him credit for that!

The sh1t he talks is unbelievable though


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> You can say what you like about Rich, but he has made some serious money.


 Ah, the bottom line, which justifies anything.

Plenty of people make lots of money, doesn't make them great people. Mugabe and El Chapo made lots of money.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> if he didnt look like he did he wouldnt have the life he leads.
> 
> So, even with all his success and fame you wouldnt swap places, so, when you said hes made serious money why did you make it appear it was a good thing?


 Because it is, they were his choices. He has chosen to look like how he looks. I don't want to look like that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Rich is a very clever business man, need to give him credit for that!
> 
> The sh1t he talks in unbelievable though


 why is covering yourself in tattoos and injecting yourself with oil now interpreted as having good business savvy?

Separating bodybuilders from their money isnt all that difficult, they dont tend to be the brightest of people.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Varg said:


> Ah, the bottom line, which justifies anything.
> 
> Plenty of people make lots of money, doesn't make them great people. Mugabe and *El Chapo* made lots of money.


 El Chapo is a man of the people! Free El Chapo


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Because it is, they were his choices. He has chosen to look like how he looks. I don't want to look like that.


 Great, I will now start injecting myself with radio active plutonium and become a superhero, and be dead by Christmas.

Wont half make some money before then with my Instagram and Facebook accounts selling bits of my skin thats falling off.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Varg said:


> Ah, the bottom line, which justifies anything.
> 
> Plenty of people make lots of money, *doesn't make them great people*. Mugabe and El Chapo made lots of money.


 Never said it did. He is a successful business man, which I'm pretty sure he is happy about, and without hurting anyone.

I'm not a fan, but credit where it's due.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> why is covering yourself in tattoos and injecting yourself with oil now interpreted as having good business savvy?
> 
> Separating bodybuilders from their money isnt all that difficult, they dont tend to be the brightest of people.


 Actual bodybuilders I know, are generally pretty smart. That is not his target market.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> shame hes not going to be around long enough to enjoy spending it, guys on borrowed time.


 You set me up nicely here banzi :thumbup1: I blame the drugs :lol: .


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> why is covering yourself in tattoos and injecting yourself with oil now interpreted as having good business savvy?
> 
> *Separating bodybuilders from their money isnt all that difficult, they dont tend to be the brightest of people.*


 But they can lift heavy things :lol:

Keep em coming :thumbup1:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

banzi said:


> why is covering yourself in tattoos and injecting yourself with oil now interpreted as having good business savvy?
> 
> Separating bodybuilders from their money isnt all that difficult, they dont tend to be the brightest of people.


 It's his appearance that draws folk in, then he can sell his products to them.

Wasn't just speaking about BB, Hasn't he made a sh1t ton through property too?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

RepsForJesus said:


> El Chapo is a man of the people! Free El Chapo


 Someone will dig another tunnel and get him out :lol:


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Someone will dig another tunnel and get him out :lol:


 No doubt about it, sure they stuck him back into the same prison again lol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Never said it did. He is a successful business man, which I'm pretty sure he is happy about, *and without hurting anyone.*
> 
> I'm not a fan, but credit where it's due.


 how do you know he hasnt hurt anyone?

If people follow his lead they could end up making themselves ill.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

ancient_loyal said:


>


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

anyway, back on topic

In what way are these trinkets of deceit antique?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> anyway, back on topic
> 
> In what way are these trinkets of deceit antique?


 Freudian slip....nice


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> how do you know he hasnt hurt anyone?
> 
> If people follow his lead they could end up making themselves ill.


 Who ever invented crossfit has a lot to answer for then


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> anyway, back on topic
> 
> In what way are these trinkets of deceit antique?


 It is a necklace with a figurine of an antique dumbbell, not an antique necklace with a figurine of a dumbbell. I'd rate the era as late socialism/early transition.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lads, you're all slipping...

Three pages, & not one mention of a Pearl Necklace.

Shame on you.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm empty from last night ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I didn't want to get banned


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

Has anyone dropped any lines on her insta page yet


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I don't want to get banned again


 Fixed. 

I don't do instagram, nor do I have friends.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I don't do instagram, *nor do I have friends*.


 Aw, don't be like that.

You have us!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bloody hell Kristina what ur playing at ...a dumbbell...u walk round wearing. That lol.....noooooo up the game I want diamonds!! Get Cartier to sponsor u


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> nice duckface by the way.
> 
> watch out DLB, there's a new kid in town


 He didn't say that??? ... That's not nice  I'm gonna get my lips done but I don't wanna be called flipping duck face yikesssss


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> He didn't say that??? ... That's not nice  I'm gonna get my lips done but I don't wanna be called flipping duck face yikesssss


 Whats not to like? You not digging this look huh? Huh?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Whats not to like? You not digging this look huh? Huh?
> 
> View attachment 120152


 Mehhhh no ..... It's all about the border u have to watch the border that's what causes that look and concentrate on filling the lip....see I'm all researched!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> He didn't say that??? ... That's not nice  I'm gonna get my lips done but I don't wanna be called flipping duck face yikesssss


 no worries trout pout,


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> no worries trout pout,


 I am guilty of doing a trout pout pic though..


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> I am guilty of doing a trout pout pic though..


 Why, i need to know wht women do this?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Why, i need to know wht women do this?


 I don't mean Instagram or fb type......it was for a shoot...I was asked to..I don't actually like the look.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I don't mean Instagram or fb type......it was for a shoot...I was asked to..I don't actually like the look.


 Pics


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hahaha... ouch. Lot of bitter trolls around here huh... ??


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Bitter of what exactly?
> 
> You're supposed to be a mod on the forum but you cant seem to find time to help others or free up any information you gained but you can promote your insta page and some of the tackiest pieces of jewellery I've ever seen


 She's offering something for free though and her IG is public so you don't even have to follow her?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> She's offering something for free though and her IG is public so you don't even have to follow her?
> 
> I'm sure there's something in it for her
> 
> I'm not hating, girl can do as she wants but when she neglects her responsibilities as a mod, literally gives nothing to the forum and only pops up to promote herself it's taking a liberty and rightly she should be called on it


 I couldn't comment on her being a mod, I've only just started coming back on here since the layout changed.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Bitter of what exactly?
> 
> You're supposed to be a mod on the forum but you cant seem to find time to help others or free up any information you gained but you can promote your insta page and some of the tackiest pieces of jewellery I've ever seen


 Afraid I agree with this...

When you were active @Kristina it was great, you added a lot of value to the forum. It's great that you're making a living from it now but literally as soon as you became a mod you weren't on here any longer!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Agree with above, you are only here about 5% of the time


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

noongains said:


> Agree with above, you are only here about 5% of the time


 :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Afraid I agree with this...
> 
> When you were active @Kristina it was great, you added a lot of value to the forum. It's great that you're making a living from it now but literally as soon as you became a mod *you weren't on here any longer*!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I was in my college classroom earlier today with my 5% jug, Love IT kill IT hat on, and my 5% whatever it takes shirt, with my shorts that go past my knees, and my adidas hightops on. I was just finishing off my 15th meal, and then I pulled out a mirror from my backpack, and admired myself with a nice right arm bicep flex. The girls were loving me and my 5% lifestyle. They were giving me all these complements like "Freak" "Meathead" and "Juiceman". The professor then stops me mid bicep flex and says "Sir please put your mirror away and stop being a tool bag, and I think I see your nipple." I was completely outraged! I laced up my swagger adidas shoes made with real fur really tight, got up, and did my 5% penguin walk over to the professor. My large oil filled arms began pulsating. I knew as a 5%er I had to show this egghead what I was about. As the professor's eyes filled with fear, I immediately reached into my backpack and pulled out a couple 45 plates I always carry around in case I have to do a couple hundred calf raises while standing around. I then threw the 45s point blank into the professors face. Then as my finisher, I flexed my oil filled biceps and covered the weak professors in my hot steamy oil. Let me tell you, the girls went crazy. I then pulled my pants down to show all the ladies that the rumors were true.... my dick does hang lower than my balls. Long story short, they just couldn't resist my 5%er meat rocket


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

You are/were an asset to the forum. I would like to see you spend more time on here posting like you used to. I wish the best of luck to you :thumbup1:

You need to do what you need to do. I say go for it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> You are/were an asset to the forum. You need to spend more time on here posting like you used to. I wish the best of luck to you :thumbup1:


 Creep.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Creep.


 Quit the bUll chit. In the cold light of day if there is a good opportunity which comes your way, how many people will shun it simply because of what some faceless forum people think?? haters gunna hate  .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Quit the bUll chit. In the cold light of day if there is a good opportunity which comes your way, how many people will shun it simply because of what some faceless forum people think?? haters gunna hate  .


 Calm down Steven, it was a lighthearted comment.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not one to white knight usually but to be fair, being a mod is only a voluntary thing, she gets nothing out of it apart from grief.

I have no use for a dumbbell necklace but wish you the best of luck in your endeavours.

I think bonzo should 'win' and be made to wear it 24/7


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Calm down Steven, it was a lighthearted comment.


 I am calm...... I do not see why I would not be. You are a faceless interweb persona to whom I have no emotional attachment to.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am calm...... *I do not see why I would not be*. You are a faceless interweb persona to whom I have no emotional attachment to.


 You're in denial about your feelings Steven. Are you in emotional pain?

Have you considered Anger Management?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some bellends on this thread


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha... ouch. Lot of bitter trolls around here huh... ?? >
> ...


Bitterness shows through all the unnecessary negativity... so sad, I hope some of you who sound upset find happiness and fulfillment in your lives some day because life is much more fun that way! 

On a side note, I do contribute to this forum more than you might realise and being more interactive is something that I'm finding more time to do as of recently.

Have an awesome day! Xx


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

How many other mods are active on here, besides Paul? They come on when someone starts asking for a thread to be deleted then they go again.

And all the people with issues with 5% are your businesses as successful as that? Bet everyone apart from banzi would love to be sponsored by them.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sen said:


> How many other mods are active on here, besides Paul? They come on when someone starts asking for a thread to be deleted then they go again.
> 
> And all the people with issues with 5% are your businesses as successful as that? *Bet everyone apart from banzi would love to be sponsored by them.*


 lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Ohhhh also for the record, I decided to leave 5% recently haha... 

Cheers for the support guys (to those who are)... - been working on lots of ideas to bring UKM into 2016 with as much potential as possible! Really excited to see what we can bring about... hah.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Ohhhh also for the record, I decided to leave 5% recently haha...
> 
> Cheers for the support guys (to those who are)... - been working on lots of ideas to bring UKM into 2016 with as much potential as possible! Really excited to see what we can bring about... hah.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Ohhhh also for the record, I decided to leave 5% recently haha...
> 
> Cheers for the support guys (to those who are)... - been working on lots of ideas to bring UKM into 2016 with as much potential as possible! Really excited to see what we can bring about... hah.


 f**k sake! You were the key to me getting a head lock off rich piana at body power :-(


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Ohhhh also for the record, I decided to leave 5% recently haha...
> 
> Cheers for the support guys (to those who are)... - been working on lots of ideas to bring UKM into 2016 with as much potential as possible! Really excited to see what we can bring about... hah.


 Awesome...where are the t shirts?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

sen said:


> H*ow many other mods are active on here, besides Paul? They come on when someone starts asking for a thread to be deleted then they go again*.
> 
> And all the people with issues with 5% are your businesses as successful as that? Bet everyone apart from banzi would love to be sponsored by them.


 Are you kidding?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Are you kidding?


 Oh s**t! You weren't a mod when I used to come on here. Sorry!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> The inactivity isn't the issue but when the content of the activity is about kristina motives are bound to be questioned


 Oh. Mods can't promote themselves on here? Bet Paul advertised his prep the series films on here though?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Kristina said:


> Just thought I'd share this!
> 
> I'm giving you the chance to win one of these badass 'Shields of Strength" antique dumbbell necklaces just like mine.
> 
> ...


 Hi kristina do you have any 12.5kg ones?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

D you have one that depicts a syringe? Or perhaps a plated Dinabol tab.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thing is though, with any other member ie not a mod, they'd get ripped to pieces.

But our jousting - because that's all it was, is referred to as excess negativity, & being 'sad'.

I think some of the comments were quite apt.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> latblaster said:
> 
> 
> > Creep.


 Quit the bUll chit. In the cold light of day if there is a good opportunity which comes your way, how many people will shun it simply because of what some faceless forum people think?? haters gunna hate .

Exactamundo.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Plate said:


> Hi kristina do you have any 12.5kg ones?


 :thumb Almost choked on my brew at that one.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Plate said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kristina do you have any 12.5kg ones?


 :thumb Almost choked on my brew at that one.

Special Brew?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I was always a bit wary of Kristina when she was more active on here tbh....

She's very driven, motivated, intelligent, beautiful, friendly, helpful, never seems egotistical... I mean, nobody's perfect, right!? There must be a dark side to her that, as yet, has remained hidden...

Maybe she goes out killing old lady's cats at night or something...? @Kristina???

:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Almost choked on my brew at that one.
> 
> Special Brew?


 Mate, we both know I'm not that classy.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think it's unfair to call people a troll or hater because they are simply asking what's the score.....as a female on here it sucks that for women there's little help, info and advice. all of my competing prep and training iv done myself however when I first arrived I had hoped to be able to find this on here I know we can all research it else where but surely mods 'want' to contribute to that ? ( as opposed to they should) iv asked about ur diet before To No avail it's a bit frustrating. I'm not going to lie I would also like to know more about any assistance u get too but I appreciate ur not gonna talk about that...ever more frustrating! All of the women on here I'm sure would like to see more of u I certainly would so if we have that look forward to in the future...great :thumb: Ps not a troll not a hater and no miss white knight


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Simply asked what's the score??? I don't think anyone did that.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I think it's unfair to call people a troll or hater because they are simply asking what's the score.....as a female on here it sucks that for women there's little help, info and advice. all of my competing prep and training iv done myself however when I first arrived I had hoped to be able to find this on here I know we can all research it else where but surely mods 'want' to contribute to that ? ( as opposed to they should) iv asked about ur diet before To No avail it's a bit frustrating. I'm not going to lie I would also like to know more about any assistance u get too but I appreciate ur not gonna talk about that...ever more frustrating! All of the women on here I'm sure would like to see more of u I certainly would so if we have that look forward to in the future...great :thumb: Ps not a troll not a hater and no miss white knight


 She's a moderator on here not a free of charge coach. The moderators on here don't owe anyone anything, why should they give advice? They're here to make sure rules don't get broken etc.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> How would anyone know ms faceless


 only a select few get face pics.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sen said:


> She's a moderator on here* not a free of charge coach*. The moderators on here don't owe anyone anything, why should they give advice? They're here to make sure rules don't get broken etc.


 I am, and just look how Im treated....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sen said:


> She's a moderator on here not a free of charge coach. The moderators on here don't owe anyone anything, why should they give advice? They're here to make sure rules don't get broken etc.


 So u don't see paul give advice? U don't see sim do it?? I have....and as I said wouldn't they WANT to not that should....free charge coach? I'm not asking for a detailed plan ur making it sound like we mustnt ask what's wrong with passing on abit of knowledge?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> only a select few get face pics.


 Yes and never again ur the reason I now feel the need to enlarge the lips


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'm clearly not in the clique


 there will come a time when her heart melts and she lets you in.

Its a wonderful feeling when it happens.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sen said:


> Simply asked what's the score??? I don't think anyone did that.


 Well he wasn't rude or anything


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes and never again ur the reason I now feel the need to enlarge the lips


 your lips are fine, no need to have a designer vagina.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I think it's unfair to call people a troll or hater because they are simply asking what's the score.....as a female on here it sucks that for women there's little help, info and advice. all of my competing prep and training iv done myself however when I first arrived I had hoped to be able to find this on here I know we can all research it else where but surely mods 'want' to contribute to that ? ( as opposed to they should) iv asked about ur diet before To No avail it's a bit frustrating. I'm not going to lie I would also like to know more about any assistance u get too but I appreciate ur not gonna talk about that...ever more frustrating! All of the women on here I'm sure would like to see more of u I certainly would so if we have that look forward to in the future...great :thumb: Ps not a troll not a hater and no miss white knight


 I give lots off advice...in the powerlifting and strength training sections. Bodybuilding prep, competing, training, there's others whose interests are that way inclined.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I give lots off advice...in the powerlifting and strength training sections. Bodybuilding prep, competing, training, there's others whose interests are that way inclined.


 Oh bugger I forgot about u!!! Sorry mingster :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sen said:


> Simply asked what's the score??? I don't think anyone did that.


Sen how long you been missing??

Long time  things change mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> She's a moderator on here not a free of charge coach. The moderators on here don't owe anyone anything, why should they give advice? They're here to make sure rules don't get broken etc.
> 
> Why should they give advice?
> 
> ...


 I get confused with what a mod is tbh...if it's only to look out for rule breaks let's just call them refs .. :confused1:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> She's a moderator on here not a free of charge coach. The moderators on here don't owe anyone anything, why should they give advice? They're here to make sure rules don't get broken etc.
> 
> Why should they give advice?
> 
> ...


 I give plenty of advice in all sections that I have knowledge in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> > only a select few get face pics.


 Yes and never again ur the reason I now feel the need to enlarge the lips

Can I have a face pic please....srs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sen said:


> How many other mods are active on here, besides Paul? They come on when someone starts asking for a thread to be deleted then they go again.
> 
> And all the people with issues with 5% are your businesses as successful as that? *Bet everyone apart from banzi would love to be sponsored by them.*


 Having to stand on a stall at bodypower with all the rest of the 5% ****wits is my idea of hell.

No amount of money could get me to do that.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yes and never again ur the reason I now feel the need to enlarge the lips
> 
> Can I have a face pic please....srs


 U have seen before don't pretend u havnt!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and never again ur the reason I now feel the need to enlarge the lips
> ...


 U have seen before don't pretend u havnt!!

What.....when?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I think it's unfair to call people a troll or hater because they are simply asking what's the score.....as a female on here it sucks that for women there's little help, info and advice. all of my competing prep and training iv done myself however when I first arrived I had hoped to be able to find this on here I know we can all research it else where but surely mods 'want' to contribute to that ? ( as opposed to they should) iv asked about ur diet before To No avail it's a bit frustrating. I'm not going to lie I would also like to know more about any assistance u get too but I appreciate ur not gonna talk about that...ever more frustrating! All of the women on here I'm sure would like to see more of u I certainly would so if we have that look forward to in the future...great :thumb: Ps not a troll not a hater and no miss white knight


 Apologies for quoting the wrong this but my phone doesn't like this forum.

Because Paul and dark sim give advice, Kristina should too? What if she doesn't want to? I doubt she's been told that it's a requirement of the position.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

banzi said:


> Having to stand on a stall at bodypower with all the rest of the 5% ****wits is my idea of hell.
> 
> No amount of money could get me to do that.


 Haha wouldn't matter what they wanted you to do, you'd still not want in!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> U have seen before don't pretend u havnt!!
> 
> What.....when?


 Just in pics iv put up have had face ..less recently but in the past


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > U have seen before don't pretend u havnt!!
> ...


 Just in pics iv put up have had face ..less recently but in the past

I haven't seen em. Send me one......come on......I'll be ya best friend


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Just in pics iv put up have had face ..less recently but in the past


 you posted the one when you were younger taking a dump not that long back.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sen said:


> Apologies for quoting the wrong this but my phone doesn't like this forum.
> 
> Because Paul and dark sim give advice, Kristina should too? What if she doesn't want to? I doubt she's been told that it's a requirement of the position.


 Yes I know but ur missing the point in ur desperation to support her.....wood for trees.....there's other female on here albeit not many that are vocal but I'm sure would all appreciate a little input from a young lady who has experience in competing and knowledge in fitness and dieting nobodies it's a 'you should' it's just something u might kindly offer if u don't want to fine but I could say the same ...well I don't want ur s**t necklace ...except I'm not so rude. If someone asked one of the male mods about diet or steroids they don't start saying no or I'm not free of charge etc I'm sure they just do it because it's their nature that's all I'm saying ur almost putting a spin on it like I'm dissing her...please don't do that I don't appreciate.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Just in pics iv put up have had face ..less recently but in the past
> 
> I haven't seen em. Send me one......come on......I'll be ya best friend


 No ur trying to trick me...u already are my best friend what else can u offer..no sexual favors I hate them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> you posted the one when you were younger taking a dump not that long back.


 Hahaha ur so mean!!!!!!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I know but ur missing the point in ur desperation to support her.....wood for trees.....there's other female on here albeit not many that are vocal but I'm sure would all appreciate a little input from a young lady who has experience in competing and knowledge in fitness and dieting nobodies it's a 'you should' it's just something u might kindly offer if u don't want to fine but I could say the same ...well I don't want ur s**t necklace ...except I'm not so rude. If someone asked one of the male mods about diet or steroids they don't start saying no or I'm not free of charge etc I'm sure they just do it because it's their nature that's all I'm saying ur almost putting a spin on it like I'm dissing her...please don't do that I don't appreciate.


 I have to agree with Skye here. I think that small chunks of knowledge should be given from anyone on the board especially those with experience. No one is asking for full coaching plans just input. The female presence is small on here and it would be good to see more, even more so from those seasoned competitors. It seems this post was directed towards a self benefit rather then communicating with the masses. If one of the guys refused to share any information unless paid for then you would all have something to say. It would simply be nice to have a contribution from Kristina, she initially gave me advice when I first joined here which I appreciated with the fact that it was from a female.

If you go quiet and then come back with a self advertising kind of post then unfortunately people will be negative whether that is right or wrong.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Kristina good to see you post again x

i follow you on insta, fb, snapchat, myspace, your website, in the street

see you 2moro 8am at bernies coffee shop

p.s you wont see me


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'm not banking on it


 TBH you are in already mate, shes just tricky to read.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha the ol playing hard to get routine is it :thumb


 its a little more complicated than that.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well they say women are complex creatures or I really am as dumb as my iq result suggests haha


 they are complex until you find out what makes them tick, everyones different.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha the ol playing hard to get routine is it :thumb


 No...don't listen to him


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> they are complex until you find out what makes them tick, everyones different.


 Shut up wise one ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> How so? I wouldn't really consider myself complex, I'm pretty straightforward :confused1: lol, maybe just to me then!
> 
> Woops, meant to quote bonzo too!


 the hardest women to work out are the ones who dont know what they want themselves.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I wish I had ordered the "POPCORN" earlier.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I think it's unfair to call people a troll or hater because they are simply asking what's the score.....as a female on here it sucks that for women there's little help, info and advice. all of my competing prep and training iv done myself however when I first arrived I had hoped to be able to find this on here I know we can all research it else where but surely mods 'want' to contribute to that ? ( as opposed to they should) iv asked about ur diet before To No avail it's a bit frustrating. I'm not going to lie I would also like to know more about any assistance u get too but I appreciate ur not gonna talk about that...ever more frustrating! All of the women on here I'm sure would like to see more of u I certainly would so if we have that look forward to in the future...great :thumb: Ps not a troll not a hater and no miss white knight


I find that a bit harsh; I'd say I've been and will continue to be one of the most transparent and (hopefully) helpful contributors who always elaborates and tried to give completely upfront information whenever asked about anything.

Of course there may be times when I have not been able to discuss some things (and now that I've also recently left 5% and will be working with a couple of other main sponsors) - there may be limitations but this is ALSO a big part of my idea that I hope to work on with Lorian soon, in order to create an interesting opportunity for us girls in particular...

Trust me, behind the scenes there is a LOT more time and effort that I'm passionate about puttng into UKM more than some (of the) trolls would care to appreciate but you know what... sometimes we don't all have time to do everything at once and I loved (and still love) the potential that this place has yet to capitalise on.

Also - in the past I have also offered ladies email me directly where I felt I couldn't speak openly but that is not ideal for the platform... however it does play a part in providing girls with help that I remember I never had access to either.

Anyway... yes - to summarise, the idea is to create awesome content for UKM and create a strong team without time-wasting random douche bags that need to.... chillthefvckout sometimes....eeesh.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> I find that a bit harsh; I'd say I've been and will continue to be one of the most transparent and (hopefully) helpful contributor who always elaborates and tried to give completely upfront information whenever asked about anything.
> 
> Of course there may be times when I have not been able to discuss some things (and now that I've also recently left 5% and will be working with a couple of other main sponsors) - there may be limitations but this is ALSO a big part of my idea that I hope you work on with Lorian in order to create an interesting opportunity for us girls in particular...
> 
> ...


 forums are serious bidniz.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> That can be said for anyone! Plus what people really want is often near impossible to get making them have to compromise or settle making it irrelevant


 OK.. what do you really want from a relationship?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

banzi said:


> *no ta, i dont want a green neck.*


 your just p*ssed off cause you aint got no freinds to tag lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> > forums are serious bidniz.


Haha... well, not necessarily for simple people banzi. You're safe.

You can just come out of your cave when there's a piece of poo to swarm...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Kristina said:


> *I find that a bit harsh*; I'd say I've been and will continue to be one of the most transparent and (hopefully) helpful contributors who always elaborates and tried to give completely upfront information whenever asked about anything.
> 
> Of course there may be times when I have not been able to discuss some things (and now that I've also recently left 5% and will be working with a couple of other main sponsors) - there may be limitations but this is ALSO a big part of my idea that I hope to work on with Lorian soon, in order to create an interesting opportunity for us girls in particular...


 ignore them there jealous.....

would be good to see you posting regular again,maybe a comp journal or something.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Not so sure I should post a genuine answer here!


 no problem..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> forums are serious bidniz.
> 
> Haha... well, not necessarily for simple people banzi. You're safe.
> 
> You can just come out of your cave when there's a piece of poo to swarm...


 I use the forum for fun, I use PM for giving free advice.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vetran said:


> your just p*ssed off cause you aint got no freinds to tag lol


 # @vetran


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I think it's unfair to call people a troll or hater because they are simply asking what's the score.....as a female on here it sucks that for women there's little help, info and advice. all of my competing prep and training iv done myself however when I first arrived I had hoped to be able to find this on here I know we can all research it else where but surely mods 'want' to contribute to that ? ( as opposed to they should) iv asked about ur diet before To No avail it's a bit frustrating. I'm not going to lie I would also like to know more about any assistance u get too but I appreciate ur not gonna talk about that...ever more frustrating! All of the women on here I'm sure would like to see more of u I certainly would so if we have that look forward to in the future...great :thumb: Ps not a troll not a hater and no miss white knight


 I like frustrated women


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Skye666 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's unfair to call people a troll or hater because they are simply asking what's the score.....as a female on here it sucks that for women there's little help, info and advice. all of my competing prep and training iv done myself however when I first arrived I had hoped to be able to find this on here I know we can all research it else where but surely mods 'want' to contribute to that ? ( as opposed to they should) iv asked about ur diet before To No avail it's a bit frustrating. I'm not going to lie I would also like to know more about any assistance u get too but I appreciate ur not gonna talk about that...ever more frustrating! All of the women on here I'm sure would like to see more of u I certainly would so if we have that look forward to in the future...great :thumb: Ps not a troll not a hater and no miss white knight


 I like frustrated women 

Most if my gfs have been


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes and never again ur the reason I now feel the need to enlarge the lips


 Sounds like you've a big fella, Banzi. :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I like frustrated women


 A frustrated woman is going to be a handful


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MBR said:


> Sounds like you've a big fella, Banzi. :whistling:


 The ones on my face!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kristina said:


> I find that a bit harsh; I'd say I've been and will continue to be one of the most transparent and (hopefully) helpful contributors who always elaborates and tried to give completely upfront information whenever asked about anything.
> 
> Of course there may be times when I have not been able to discuss some things (and now that I've also recently left 5% and will be working with a couple of other main sponsors) - there may be limitations but this is ALSO a big part of my idea that I hope to work on with Lorian soon, in order to create an interesting opportunity for us girls in particular...
> 
> ...


 Ok well thanks for the reply ..I definitely wasn't hash!!! I can only speak based on my own experience and that's what I try to do. I appreciate u get busy...as it's life the more we take on etc I guess that comes under time management. Anyhow it's good to know there are things in the pipeline as I said Il look forward to that. I didn't get the last bit ( I'm old) but there's always going to be douche bags on the net and also time wasters and the job is in the hands of the 'team' to decipher which I'm sure they will. Ps not a time waster or douche bag


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> A frustrated woman is going to be a handful


 It is good to have a handful


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> The ones on my face!


 I here this is a big thing in Libya..  ..!


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> same with @ConP coming back to poach clients, no wonder, TMuscle is a fu**ing wasteland, I posted a video of paint drying the other day and someone took it down, shame, it was the first thread that was started all week.


 So we're friends on TM and enemies on UKM? As far as TM being a wasteland, you seem to be enjoying it lately


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> So we're friends on TM and enemies on UKM? As far as TM being a wasteland, you seem to be enjoying it lately


 Lol, I wanted to get you back over here, thats all, seems it worked.

It's not a wasteland at the moment because I started 9 threads and got people talking.

Stop taking it so seriously, you are going to get like @hilly if you are not careful.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

not sure if it's been asked (i read the 1st and last page, couldnt be ar$ed reading all the pages)

but how is she still a mod? she's not active


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

safc49 said:


> not sure if it's been asked (i read the 1st and last page, couldnt be ar$ed reading all the pages)
> 
> but how is she still a mod? she's not active


 she works behind the scenes apparently.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The Mods voluntarily give a lot of time to UKM, if they wish to promote their own services in any capacity they are welcome to do so.
All of us from time to time take small breaks from the board, that's true for me, members and Mods alike. I know that @Kristina has been super-busy these last few months, that's no reason to jump on her the second she returns though!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lorian said:


> The Mods voluntarily give a lot of time to UKM, if they wish to promote their own services in any capacity they are welcome to do so.
> All of us from time to time take small breaks from the board, that's true for me, members and Mods alike. I know that @Kristina has been super-busy these last few months,* that's no reason to jump on her* the second she returns though!


 excuse me?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lorian said:


> The Mods voluntarily give a lot of time to UKM, if they wish to promote their own services in any capacity they are welcome to do so.
> All of us from time to time take small breaks from the board, that's true for me, members and Mods alike. I know that @Kristina has been super-busy these last few months, that's no reason to jump on her the second she returns though!


 So does a lot of active members. So can us members promote any of our own services?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mark2021 said:


> So does a lot of active members. So can us members promote any of our own services?


 It's always been the case that the Mod's have been able to advertise, it's one of the perks of Moderating.

However, I do take your point about members contributing. Allowing Platinum and Gold members to have promotional signatures is something that I'll be putting into a poll for people to vote on.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lorian said:


> It's always been the case that the Mod's have been able to advertise, it's one of the perks of Moderating.
> 
> *However, I do take your point about members contributing. Allowing Platinum and Gold members to have promotional signatures is something that I'll be putting into a poll for people to vote on.*


 This would make the more contributing members feel more appreciated, I am sure


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Drogon said:


> This would make the more contributing members feel more appreciated, I am sure


 Can see ukm turning into adultwork if it's allowed. Everyone pimping themself out :lol:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I do all my advertising 'behind the scenes'


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> Can see ukm turning into adultwork if it's allowed. Everyone pimping themself out :lol:


 Wonder what Skypes profile would be like......?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Wonder what Skypes profile would be like......?


 She'd have the D on tap


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

DatGuy said:


> So the user's who make this forum what it is can't even advertise a measly promo codes but mods can advertise themselves and complete nonsense on behalf of other companies
> 
> Lovely


 There's a very good reason people can't advertise promotion codes. As soon as that is permitted it escalates very quickly and takes over the forum. We've tried it in the past and it simply doesn't work. A new member will register, ask a question about a product and they'll just get pages and pages of people pushing codes for companies with whom they have a tiny financial affiliation.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Lorian said:


> It's always been the case that the Mod's have been able to advertise, it's one of the perks of Moderating.
> 
> However, I do take your point about members contributing. Allowing Platinum and Gold members to have promotional signatures is something that I'll be putting into a poll for people to vote on.


 If I'm 100% honest, I hate seeing banners and stuff beneath posts that are overly large. I do think that they should be allowed to put a website link in as it can be nice and discrete.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I see she hasn't been on here in a week......

Anybody win the necklace?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

latblaster said:


> I see she hasn't been on here in a week......
> 
> Anybody win the necklace?


 No, no one followed her.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

She's " behind the scenes "


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> She's " behind the scenes "


 Aka....skiving.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> No, no one followed her.


 Think you'll find she has about 30k followers


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Think you'll find she has about 30k followers


 This is the moment @DLTBB smiles at his screen, knowing he is making it


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> This is the moment @DLTBB smiles at his screen, knowing he is making it


 He has about 20k don't he?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> He has about 20k don't he?


 40k or something last time i looked few weeks


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> 40k or something last time i looked few weeks


 Where did he buy them from lol?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Think you'll find she has about 30k followers


 I bet she has lots of FB friends/followers as well.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Where did he buy them from lol?


 so Kristinas are valid and DLTBBs are not?

Maybe Kristina told him where to buy them from?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> so Kristinas are valid and DLTBBs are not?


 No idea. Always try and stir don't you lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> No idea. Always try and stir don't you lol.


 Having instagram followers is hardly "making it", following someone takes a mouse click and after that you may never view their account again.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> Having instagram followers is hardly "making it", following someone takes a mouse click and after that you may never view their account again.


 It could add up to sponsorship, in one form or another.

The way people market themselves has changed, whether you like it or not. Online is where it's at.

"making it" will be defined differently by different people.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> It could add up to sponsorship, in one form or another.
> 
> The way people market themselves has changed, whether you like it or not. Online is where it's at.
> 
> "making it" will be defined differently by different people.


 DLTBB has 40,000 followers and he get the odd t-shirt and supps.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> DLTBB has 40,000 followers and he get the odd t-shirt and supps.


 Does he declare them to the taxman? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Last time I picked a dumbbell up I hurt myself , went to docs and started off with sore intercostal and ended up having prostate tickled . Result .


----------

